# ISO Budget 1xAA Flashlight



## Korgath (Aug 28, 2012)

Price $25.
Modes: one or multi
Battery: AA

Recommendations if any please?
Thanks for your time.


----------



## KirthGersen (Aug 28, 2012)

Some thoughts of mine:
Fenix E11
iTP EOS A2
Olight i2

... then there are the real cheapies, including:
Aurora SH-035
Sipik SK51
Sipik CK93
and other knockoff lights


----------



## Korgath (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks man. Im really dumb but I forgot to add those: (guess im new)

At least 100 lumens


----------



## shelm (Aug 29, 2012)

SK68 clones are great!


----------



## Bwolcott (Aug 29, 2012)

nitecore sens, jetbeam pa40


----------



## Korgath (Aug 29, 2012)

edited: sorted out  
Cheers


----------



## Korgath (Aug 29, 2012)

Bwolcott said:


> nitecore sens, jetbeam pa40



Jetbeam PA40 is just slightly above $25. Thanks tho


----------



## shelm (Aug 30, 2012)

There also new 1xAA lights by Nitecore, the MT-series. Not budget, but it depends on where you buy them.


----------



## Bwolcott (Aug 30, 2012)

Korgath said:


> Jetbeam PA40 is just slightly above $25. Thanks tho




oops sorry didnt notice the 25 dollar limit


----------



## cyclesport (Aug 30, 2012)

*Balder SE-1 *(with XM-L T6 emitter)...100/120 lumen high on AA's (Eneloop, etc. Ni-MH rechargables) and 325 lumens on 14500 Li-ion's. High-medium-low positions with forward clicky. Can be had for around $23 to $28 at various online dealers.

Tough light to beat for the $$...especially since in comes with 3 diff emitter choices, and forward clicky.


----------



## KirthGersen (Aug 30, 2012)

cyclesport said:


> *Balder SE-1 *(with XM-L T6 emitter)...100/120 lumen high on AA's (Eneloop, etc. Ni-MH rechargables) and 325 lumens on 14500 Li-ion's. High-medium-low positions with forward clicky. Can be had for around $23 to $28 at various online dealers.



Where can you buy this besides dinodirect? Also, are you sure it's not a single mode light? Everything I've found (which is not much) either says single mode or is mute on the subject.


----------



## Ilikelite (Aug 30, 2012)

Edcplus.com has them for 20-25 dollars depending on the emitter you want. Xpe,xpg,xml, or neutral xml. 3 modes high,med,low.

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwolcott (Aug 30, 2012)

for just a few bucks more 31 dollars you can get the balder hd1 which is brighter and smaller then the Balder se1 and edcplus has them as well


----------



## cyclesport (Aug 30, 2012)

Bwolcott said:


> for just a few bucks more 31 dollars you can get the balder hd1 which is brighter and smaller then the Balder se1 and edcplus has them as well



EDC+ is my choice for a US dealer for the SE-1 or the HD-1 as well. *Beware of the HD-1 however.*..this too was on my short list @ approx. $32 , very small & good looking, and capable of 448 lumens using 14500 li-ion's. The problem is hardly any 14500 li-ions will fit in the tight confines of the piston tube/switch?!!

I know...right?! I've checked with two dealers, and none could promise me it would work w/my existing 14500 batt's. Intl'outdoor even tried all the batteries they sell and none would fit! Unbelievable! Apparently these will only operate on 1.5v Ni-MH, or AA's due to size constraints of the light, and the size differences of 14500's.

Note: At least one14500 must fit since it's been reviewed several times w/this cell but it remains unknown to me what this mystry cell is, nor do I wish to replace my existing 14500's even if I did find a couple that would work.


----------



## cyclesport (Aug 30, 2012)

KirthGersen said:


> Where can you buy this besides dinodirect? Also, are you sure it's not a single mode light? Everything I've found (which is not much) either says single mode or is mute on the subject.



Nope...three modes, I own one. EDC+ is a good US source for these.


----------



## ouchyfoot (Aug 30, 2012)

cyclesport said:


> EDC+ is my choice for a US dealer for the SE-1 or the HD-1 as well. *Beware of the HD-1 however.*..this too was on my short list @ approx. $32 , very small & good looking, and capable of 448 lumens using 14500 li-ion's. The problem is hardly any 14500 li-ions will fit in the tight confines of the piston tube/switch?!!
> 
> I know...right?! I've checked with two dealers, and none could promise me it would work w/my existing 14500 batt's. Intl'outdoor even tried all the batteries they sell and none would fit! Unbelievable! Apparently these will only operate on 1.5v Ni-MH, or AA's due to size constraints of the light, and the size differences of 14500's.
> 
> Note: At least one14500 must fit since it's been reviewed several times w/this cell but it remains unknown to me what this mystry cell is, nor do I wish to replace my existing 14500's even if I did find a couple that would work.


AW 14500 works good in it, although turning it off sometimes needs a little playing around. My best results are from an AW IMR. The piston in this torch seems to like shorter batteries.


----------



## ouchyfoot (Aug 30, 2012)

It's a little over budget but take a look at

*ShiningBeam I-mini Cree XP-G R5 . For $33.00 it will run on AA or CR123 in any format they come in. An optional battery tube is supplied for cr123. A lot of bang for your bucks.*


----------



## Bwolcott (Aug 31, 2012)

cyclesport said:


> EDC+ is my choice for a US dealer for the SE-1 or the HD-1 as well. *Beware of the HD-1 however.*..this too was on my short list @ approx. $32 , very small & good looking, and capable of 448 lumens using 14500 li-ion's. The problem is hardly any 14500 li-ions will fit in the tight confines of the piston tube/switch?!!
> 
> I know...right?! I've checked with two dealers, and none could promise me it would work w/my existing 14500 batt's. Intl'outdoor even tried all the batteries they sell and none would fit! Unbelievable! Apparently these will only operate on 1.5v Ni-MH, or AA's due to size constraints of the light, and the size differences of 14500's.
> 
> Note: At least one14500 must fit since it's been reviewed several times w/this cell but it remains unknown to me what this mystry cell is, nor do I wish to replace my existing 14500's even if I did find a couple that would work.




all of my 14500s fit, the only issue I have with them is sometimes it wont turn off everytime while the 14500s are in due to the longer length, I am going to be trying imrs in it next


----------



## cyclesport (Aug 31, 2012)

Bwolcott said:


> all of my 14500s fit, the only issue I have with them is sometimes it wont turn off everytime while the 14500s are in due to the longer length, I am going to be trying imrs in it next



That's interesting. Besides AW's, what else fits? I have been holding off on the purchase of the Balder HD-1 since I learned of the battery fit issues w/14500's in various reviews. Is it always a little "glitchy" when attempting to turn it off/on? Is there a delay when turning off/on as some have noted?

I really wanna like (buy) this light but it seems like the design still needs some tweaks? I have been burned more than once being an early adopter of new stuff in a lot of areas of interest.

*My apoligies...don't mean to hijack the intent of the thread.


----------



## ouchyfoot (Aug 31, 2012)

Get the shortest ones you can find. AW IMR works best for mine.
-AW 14500 works well but sometimes is hard to turn off.
-Eagletac turns on but won't change modes or turn off
-Grey Ultrafire is too long.
-Sanyo is too fat to fit.

The piston seems to be sensitive to length.

Anyone else tested any other batteries in the HD-1 ?


----------



## Bwolcott (Aug 31, 2012)

cyclesport said:


> That's interesting. Besides AW's, what else fits? I have been holding off on the purchase of the Balder HD-1 since I learned of the battery fit issues w/14500's in various reviews. Is it always a little "glitchy" when attempting to turn it off/on? Is there a delay when turning off/on as some have noted?
> 
> I really wanna like (buy) this light but it seems like the design still needs some tweaks? I have been burned more than once being an early adopter of new stuff in a lot of areas of interest.
> 
> *My apoligies...don't mean to hijack the intent of the thread.





like the above message said my eagletacs fit but I have issues tuning it off and my trustfire flames fit but I have some trouble turning it off as well but not as much as the eagletacs, I agree with ouchyfoot its due to the length of the cells, the trustfires are 50mm long and my energizer lithiums are 49mm long, I have had no issues with lithium primaries or alkalines.

and yes it takes 2 seconds of depressing the piston to turn on or off but its really not bad at all, and as far as changing modes its almost instant like a traditional switch


----------



## cyclesport (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks to all who responded to my HD-1 query re: batteries. 

Maybe it's me, but I'll pass on this light. While some may not care if 14500 rechargable Li-ion's battery size (for which this light was designed, and to achive max output) limits some functions, _or it's ability to turn off..._I do. Hell, some 14500's won't even fit at all?! To my way of thinking, this light has serious design & functionality issues.

IMO Balder's SE-1, although a little larger, is a much better designed light...takes *any* 14500 & NiMH's w/o loosing functionality and no 2sec. "boot-up" delay to tun on/off.


----------



## ouchyfoot (Aug 31, 2012)

A wise shopper. It was easy for me because I have scads of battery types lying around to choose the propper fit from. Best for you to go with market standards. The HD-1 really is a cool tiny light though.


----------



## J888www (Sep 1, 2012)

Any links to purchase the Balder HD-1 ?


----------



## KirthGersen (Sep 1, 2012)

J888www said:


> Any links to purchase the Balder HD-1 ?





cyclesport said:


> EDC+ is my choice for a US dealer for the... HD-1


----------



## charlie_hng (Sep 1, 2012)

Lighthound has 3x emitter options with AA Tatical series. All comes with three modes (hi-med-lo). XML T6 - $24.99, XPG R3 - $19.99, XPG R5 - $21.49. They are actually OEM'd by Balder. Go figure out.


----------



## Korgath (Sep 6, 2012)

so its going to be basically balder se-1 vs balder hd-1....


----------



## cyclesport (Sep 6, 2012)

Korgath said:


> so its going to be basically balder se-1 vs balder hd-1....



You could do worse...let us know what you get, and how you like it (them?).


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Sep 6, 2012)

Check out the Jetbeam BA10 at a deep discount at Illumination Supply (sale noted in the Marketplace "Good Deals" section). Hurry while supplies last.


----------



## Korgath (Sep 18, 2012)

Mr. Shawn said:


> Check out the Jetbeam BA10 at a deep discount at Illumination Supply (sale noted in the Marketplace "Good Deals" section). Hurry while supplies last.


I was so excited and looked for the "market place" and then got this message "• This forum is not viewable to anyone who is not registered and/or not logged in. In addition, this forum will not become viewable to registered and/or logged in members until they have been vetted through the "two-post" policy. "O well.


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Korgath, check out the PM I just sent you.



Korgath said:


> I was so excited and looked for the "market place" and then got this message "• This forum is not viewable to anyone who is not registered and/or not logged in. In addition, this forum will not become viewable to registered and/or logged in members until they have been vetted through the "two-post" policy. "O well.


----------



## gundam83 (Sep 18, 2012)

Korgath said:


> I was so excited and looked for the "market place" and then got this message "• This forum is not viewable to anyone who is not registered and/or not logged in. In addition, this forum will not become viewable to registered and/or logged in members until they have been vetted through the "two-post" policy. "O well.



I get the same. I'm trying to dig through the forums to see what I need to do, but I'm even more confused now than when I started :\


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Sep 18, 2012)

PM sent!



gundam83 said:


> I get the same. I'm trying to dig through the forums to see what I need to do, but I'm even more confused now than when I started :\


----------



## ouchyfoot (Sep 18, 2012)

Korgath said:


> I was so excited and looked for the "market place" and then got this message "• This forum is not viewable to anyone who is not registered and/or not logged in. In addition, this forum will not become viewable to registered and/or logged in members until they have been vetted through the "two-post" policy. "O well.


Here you go. https://illuminationsupply.com/jetb...4.html?zenid=ebacb958f0d079d7b9b0521fc2d426dd


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Sep 18, 2012)

The BA10 is sold out at that link, so try here: http://www.buy.com/prod/jetbeam-ba1...s-flashlight/240752212.html?sellerid=25969172



ouchyfoot said:


> Here you go. https://illuminationsupply.com/jetb...4.html?zenid=ebacb958f0d079d7b9b0521fc2d426dd


----------



## Korgath (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks shawn. Im still looking tho. Thinking of something with a low mode maybe and budget upto $35 TOP.


----------

